# Pizza on the grill..



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone do a pizza on the grill ?

My thoughts were to use the pre-cooked type pizza shell, and have a layer of charcol as far away from the pizza as I can ? Any thughts, questions or concerns ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

John, I use the white loaf bread that you get in the frozen bread section.  It comes three to a package.  I let it thaw and then cut off pieces and roll them out.  Spray with EVOO and on to the grill.  I usually cover them with an aluminum pan to help bake them.  Then when the first side is done flip and put the toppings on and cover again.  Hope this helps.


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Bill, your talking about the frozen bread dough ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Bill, your talking about the frozen bread dough ?



Yep!


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

what kind of cooking times am I looking at ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> what kind of cooking times am I looking at ?



It goes very quick.  You will start to see bubbles of dough form when its ready to flip.  Use toppins that are pre cooked or that just need warming.  I like grilled chicken and bbq sauce with mozz cheese.  YUMMY.


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

I just scored a bunch of fesh basil from my moms garden...gonna do one with that, fresh moz,some tomatoe slices and garlic...

Also gonna do one with the usual cheese and pepporoni using Witts pepperoni.


----------



## cflatt (Sep 5, 2006)

some of the stores around here that make there own in store pizzas will seel dough balls, frozen or thawed. they have worked out really well on the grill here. And I agree with Bill...stick to toppings that are cooked or only need warming , these will cook too fast to cook any raw veggies you may try on them.


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

I get a frozen dough that I use on my stramboli's..Ill be scoring some of that...


----------



## zilla (Sep 5, 2006)

I do Pizza on the firebox section of the Gator. I get a good bed of coals down and put the pizza stone on the grill and let it heat up. 450 inside temp is good. We used home made dough. We do it every two months or so these pics are from last winter.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/photozilla/ ... izza_party


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

hmmm...I'm doing three differant ones..I think Ill do the last on the stone...


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, that was a learning experiance...looks like I need to do personal size pizzas...easier to control...And yes they did cook fast..but they were good...


----------



## cflatt (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats a good thought John, I dont think we have ever tried doing large Pizzas here. We just do pizza parties and ask everyone to bring their favorite toppings. Then its pick and choose, you get more varieties off the grill at the same time and it makes for a fun time.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 5, 2006)

John that pie looked damn good


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2006)

Great job there John.  Not bad for your first ones.  I agree that the smaller ones are easier to control.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2006)

looks mighty good to me!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like good eats at the Pendarosa...again where was the invite?


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 8, 2006)

Makes a monkey hungry!


----------

